# Frogs



## Christyk (Apr 19, 2019)

I love this time of night in my home. The frogs are chirping and singing. It's so calming to just stop and listen


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 20, 2019)

I agree all signs that summer is on its way.
Also nice to get a little time to enjoy mother nature.


----------



## Moozillion (Apr 27, 2019)

Christyk said:


> I love this time of night in my home. The frogs are chirping and singing. It's so calming to just stop and listen



I love frogs, too!
We have a Bronze frog (also charmingly called a Banjo frog [emoji38]) in our ditch!
And our neighbor recently found a Cajun Chorus Frog (another sweet name!) in her turtle pond!


----------

